#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Will DC be coming back with a success after long time with aquaman?

## Karikaalan

As we all know many recent films of DC received negative reviews and a bad box office collection.
But the upcoming film of DC is directed by the veterant director James Wan who has given more than 5 blockbusters which includes conjuring series, saw fast and furious 7 and insidious series.
This gives a hope that DC will this time give a big box office hit after a long time!

Do you have the same hope like me as the director is James wan??

----------


## Joker

> As we all know many recent films of DC received negative reviews and a bad box office collection.
> But the upcoming film of DC is directed by the veterant director James Wan who has given more than 5 blockbusters which includes conjuring series, saw fast and furious 7 and insidious series.
> This gives a hope that DC will this time give a big box office hit after a long time!
> 
> Do you have the same hope like me as the director is James wan??


That's true, Sometimes he'll made Aqua man with unique and important characteristics. Already one made did this magic for DC, which is still unbeaten by Marvel, "Batman Trilogy" by Christopher Nolan.  :Cool:

----------


## Karikaalan

> That's true, Sometimes he'll made Aqua man with unique and important characteristics. Already one made did this magic for DC, which is still unbeaten by Marvel, "Batman Trilogy" by Christopher Nolan.


100%>
Batman triology is the best ever superhero film series i have watched. Hope James wan will do something unique

----------

